# Food Safety News - 10/07/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 7, 2021)

*Online COVID threat to Texas grocery stores sends man to federal prison*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 07, 2021 12:07 am
An online threat in April 2020 that said someone was paid to spread COVID-19 at Texas grocery stores has sent a San Antonio man to federal prison for 15 months and cost him a $1,000 fine. Christopher Charles Perez, 40, in June was convicted by a federal jury for the Texas Western District in San... Continue Reading


*Norway searches for source of hepatitis A outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 07, 2021 12:06 am
Norwegian public health officials are investigating an outbreak of hepatitis A that has affected 10 people. The Norwegian Institute of Public Health (FHI) reported an investigation has been started with local health services and the Norwegian Food Safety Authority (Mattilsynet) but the suspected source is unknown. Infection has been detected in 10 people living in... Continue Reading


*CDC reports lowest cyclosporiasis count in past four seasons*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 07, 2021 12:05 am
Before the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) in Atlanta said the Cyclosporiasis season was over for another year, it added 156 cases from September to the yearly totals. As of Sept. 28, CDC counted 1,020 laboratory-confirmed cases of cyclosporiasis in people who had no history of international travel during the 14-day period before... Continue Reading


*New outbreak added to list of active investigations at FDA*
By News Desk on Oct 07, 2021 12:04 am
The Food and Drug Administration is investigating four foodborne illness outbreaks, including a new outbreak of infections from Listeria monocytogenes. There are few details available about the new Listeria outbreak, which has infected 20 people across an unrevealed number of states. The FDA reports that it has initiated a traceback investigation, but did not announce... Continue Reading


*Philippines halts UK beef imports because of BSE risk*
By News Desk on Oct 07, 2021 12:03 am
The Philippines has temporarily banned beef exports from the United Kingdom because of a case of classical Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE), also known as mad cow disease. The Department of Agriculture suspension covers the import of live cattle, meat and meat products from cattle. The agency said classical BSE is a zoonotic disease which may... Continue Reading

* Listeria outbreak announced; no states or potential sources revealed*
By Coral Beach on Oct 06, 2021 03:54 pm
Federal officials are investigating a new outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections. The outbreak announcement from the Food and Drug Administration reports that 20 people are sick, but does not include what states are involved.  Investigators have begun traceback efforts of some sort, but specific foods are not included in the outbreak announcement. As of this... Continue Reading


*Outbreak over; investigators say additional patients likely not identified*
By Coral Beach on Oct 06, 2021 02:47 pm
Federal officials say a Salmonella Typhimurium outbreak that was linked to packaged salads from BrightFarms has come to an end. A total of 31 people infected with the outbreak strain of SalmonellaTyphimurium were reported from four states – Wisconsin, Illinois, Minnesota and Pennsylvania.  Investigators from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention say it’s probable there... Continue Reading


----------

